# Who has the best looking hunting dog?



## CityHick

Def most adorable


----------



## direwolf23

Maybe I will post a pic of my filed bred ESS and just win this thing...


----------



## Benelli

Cool Thread & Good Looking Dogs

NoTalent or Swimsuit competition? 

My Brit pup, Johnny Ringo can fetch ya up some breakfast fixins on command w/o scrambling them, but I wouldnt trust him with handling the bacon or toast (out of package). He cant play the piano yet either. :lol:


----------



## BIGSP

Huntsman27 said:


> compared to my brothers Llewelyn setter. Christ those GSP are the fugliest dogs Ive seen. How anyone can call them friendly is beyond me. We will see at the Rooster ranch tower shoot again and all those usless dogs.:lol:


Leave it to a setter guy to slam on shorthairs.:lol:


----------



## dyemen

I guess I should add my boy to the list....Finn......



















Thanks for sharing.....enjoyed the pictures!

Dave


----------



## metro49

You guys should know better by now. Everyone knows that Setters are the best looking dogs. 












For my second dog, I'm looking at getting one of these. Not much to look at, but the birds don't stand a chance. It will scare them to death.


----------



## InTheRiver

Heres my boy Hunter


----------



## Birddog8487

direwolf23 said:


> Maybe I will post a pic of my filed bred ESS and just win this thing...


Or come in second to my ECS


----------



## SuperSnapper

Introducing Cooper...the best looking dog yet. Extra bonus points if you can guess the breed.


----------



## omega58

Here are some Sky pics, with two boys, she takes a backseat on pics now.:lol:


----------



## michgundog

SuperSnapper said:


> Introducing Cooper...the best looking dog yet. Extra bonus points if you can guess the breed.


 
Is this an Irish Water Spaniel?? Nice looking dog.


----------



## midwestfisherman

I was thinking American Water Spaniel.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

Here ya go guys. I am very biased but this is the most handsome dog. Laying on his stand in one of our favorite spots at Nayanguin Point. On this day he retreived all 9 birds. 2 that flew back in the thick stuff but he got downwind and Bingo. 2 cripples he chased down even after one swam underwater for 25 yards.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy

Thanks for all that posted to brag up their entry. This is one fine looking collection of hunting dogs.


----------



## SuperSnapper

midwestfisherman said:


> I was thinking American Water Spaniel.


Neither Amercian or Irish water spaniel. Keep guessing, and dont make fun of him (or me) when I tell you.


----------



## JAM

Here are my 2 ESS's - Bullet (3 yr. old) and Bemis (7 yr. old)


----------



## kek25

SuperSnapper said:


> Neither Amercian or Irish water spaniel. Keep guessing, and dont make fun of him (or me) when I tell you.


Portugese Water Dog.


----------



## JAM

SuperSnapper,

Is Copper a Poodle? I heard they were good hunters in their day.


----------



## flockshot

nice looking dogs fellers....here's my little stud. fox red (yellow) lab...never mind his pink nose. lol.


----------



## fishnfeathers

Here's my two buddies!


----------



## PahtridgeHunter

GREAT pics, Everyone!

Pretty Girl:


----------



## wcoutfitters

Here is my choice. Kicker and Shawnee with my son on a late grouse hunt.


----------



## Jumpshootin'




----------



## wannabapro

Here's Greta now almost 11 months.

Just got her hair cut so she looks like she should (GWP) instead of what she used to look like (WPG).

Chicks dig the beards!










She's tired....










She's a cutie, and lots of other cuties out there too - good photos!


----------



## FieldWalker




----------



## g&d

You just can't beat the black & tans IMO.


----------



## BIGSP

All I know is these Michigan dogs are way better looking than those crappy dogs in Ohio and Minnesota.:lol::lol:

Seriously though, what a nice diverse group of dogs. I can see why so many people get one breed and can't move on to another breed. They all seem to have their own great looks and once your attached to that look it's hard to go back.


----------



## michgundog

SuperSnapper said:


> Neither Amercian or Irish water spaniel. Keep guessing, and dont make fun of him (or me) when I tell you.


 
How about a cockapoo???


----------



## FishOn!!

These are some great looking dogs!! Nice Pics!


----------



## Vizsla Hunt Dog

Smooth........

*Bogie*









*Grady*









or Fuzzy

*Clancy*


----------



## jlock

I put my vote in for that Gordon Setter and Grady the Visla a close second !!


----------



## Troutlord1

My Gunner isnt that "ugly" lol 7 months now


----------



## Rodbuster

Here's my Boys and Girl!!

Grady @ 3 months










Bruce










Allie, Copper & Todd 











Steve


----------



## ZIMBASS

BIGSP said:


> All I know is these Michigan dogs are way better looking than those crappy dogs in Ohio and Minnesota.:lol::lol:
> 
> Okay you got me, Buddy my pup is Kalamazoo born.


----------



## SuperSnapper

kek25 said:


> Portugese Water Dog.


I've gotten this one the most...he's a labradoodle. Great waterdog, and one of the most intelligent dogs I've ever had. He loves ducks.


----------



## Merimac

BIGSP said:


> All I know is these Michigan dogs are way better looking than those crappy dogs in Ohio and Minnesota.:lol::lol:
> 
> Seriously though, what a nice diverse group of dogs. I can see why so many people get one breed and can't move on to another breed. They all seem to have their own great looks and once your attached to that look it's hard to go back.


Yep, Got me too... I don't have any current photos. My pooch is out of town.

So, I will drag out the same old same old.


----------



## Down Lowe




----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie

SuperSnapper said:


> I've gotten this one the most...he's a labradoodle. Great waterdog, and one of the most intelligent dogs I've ever had. He loves ducks.


I was gonna say labradoodle.....


----------



## UPdreamin

SuperSnapper said:


> I've gotten this one the most...he's a labradoodle. Great waterdog, and one of the most intelligent dogs I've ever had. He loves ducks.


I have a Goldendoodle and she is a swimming, retrieving machine.


----------



## GNS Shorthairs

I would love to show everybody my dogs, but they're saying that I need at least 15 posts before I can submit some photos. One more down ...


----------



## BirdDogger

Ten


----------



## BirdDogger

more


----------



## BirdDogger

posts


----------



## BirdDogger

to..........


----------



## BirdDogger

Be.......


----------



## BirdDogger

able


----------



## BirdDogger

to.....


----------



## BirdDogger

Post pictures of my dogs!


----------



## Merimac

Well, Lets see the photo.


----------



## BirdDogger

I'm assuming an administrator has to enable my account. :sad:


----------



## Ringneck Wrecker

I'd like to post my Avatar picture of Shorthair, but can't figure out how to do it! aaahhhhhh!!:rant:


----------



## Ringneck Wrecker




----------



## Merimac

I took one of Alice yesterday.


----------



## rick

Jakes brother Jake








stickin around








Darn snowmobiles










Boscoe


----------



## Flash01

Approx. 8 months. Cant wait to get him out on wild birds.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Pic of Falco after his injury on opening day 90+stiches out 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Shotgun Kennel

Sorry about the bad luck. That does demonstrate why no man should be without at least a small pack of gun dogs.


----------



## Mickey Finn

Geez, that is a tough break. I'd loan you mine since I haven't been able to get out. But it looks like your a little hard on them. :lol:

Whats the injury exactly?


----------



## N M Mechanical

He cut his pad and leg don't know what he cut it on. The vet assisant lost count and 92. Luckly he is ok and that I have his mom to use.


----------



## Mickey Finn

Can't tell on my computer. Either way. It's surprising he hasn't already chewed it off. He's a good looking fella.

Good luck!


----------



## Rudi's Dad

She gets it done, and aint bad lookin.


----------



## N M Mechanical

Pic after a day of hunting remeber don't spoil your bird dog


----------



## PikeLaker

I just found this great site today, so I'll have to wait 12 more posts, to add a pic.


----------



## Wishin_Fish

Seeing alot of nice lookin dogs...but where are the beagles! I'll share my runt.

Day we brought her home...









One of my better more recent pics.


----------



## MuskyDan

I am partial to my 3! First is the oldest and and most decorated! Her accomplishments in the field must rank up there with the best of all the greats!









Next is the noblest of the group. He is an excellent worker when hauling wood but he's never been in the field hunting. He's got no problem retrieving an oak tree though!!


















Finally, the newest member to the clan!









I don't know where you're going to find a better looking group, them dogs is like Paris Hilton hot!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## FieldWalker

I still like this old pic of Tec


----------



## N M Mechanical




----------



## kek25




----------



## Merimac

Nice Keith, Extra effort gets extra points.. I don't know who's judging this thing but I would give it to you.


----------



## kek25

Merimac said:


> Nice Keith, Extra effort gets extra points.. I don't know who's judging this thing but I would give it to you.


Thanks Ben. That was a couple months ago out at Kermit's place. We'd been working him about 3 weeks on STW&S at that point. 85 degrees and bad scenting conditions back then. With the cooler weather and the evening breezes we've had the last few days he's really sticking his points now. Ran into a bump in the road when I let him grab a couple wing tied pigeons in the same outing about 3 weeks back, but looks like we've moved past that. He gave me and Kermit 4 broke finds last night.

Working on backing now. I could run him in trials this fall, but those in the know are telling me not to push it and wait til spring. Hate to put it off, because I'm chomping at the bit.


----------



## Northbound

Nothing prettier than a speckled pup.


----------



## ERnurse

I just found this thread--here is my girl, I love her looks, and she is a great hunter!


----------



## midwestfisherman

kek25 said:


> Thanks Ben. That was a couple months ago out at Kermit's place. We'd been working him about 3 weeks on STW&S at that point. 85 degrees and bad scenting conditions back then. With the cooler weather and the evening breezes we've had the last few days he's really sticking his points now. Ran into a bump in the road when I let him grab a couple wing tied pigeons in the same outing about 3 weeks back, but looks like we've moved past that. He gave me and Kermit 4 broke finds last night.
> 
> Working on backing now. I could run him in trials this fall, but those in the know are telling me not to push it and wait til spring. Hate to put it off, because I'm chomping at the bit.


Good stuff there Keith. The dog si looking good! You've got a great mentor there with Kermit!


----------



## kek25

midwestfisherman said:


> Good stuff there Keith. The dog si looking good! You've got a great mentor there with Kermit!


Thanks Jim. Kermit is as honest and honorable as they come. I'm fortunate that he lives close enough by to train with him a couple times a week.

Looking forward to seeing you guys and the dogs up at the trial grounds in the near future.


----------



## winshoot

Kovey says:"See you boys next week." Baraga Bob


----------



## K591

My Jim dog.


----------



## Rocko0305

^^^
That has gotta be the winner so far, at least until i get enough posts to be able to show my GSP. But wow, what an amazing pointer.


----------



## Rocko0305

Ok, so here is Rigel. He is an offspring of Crosswind Truckin' Fritz and is 1 yr. 3 mos. old. He has been excellent so far. (dates on pics are wrong)

First day home









Getting some air while going after his floating duck



















Can't teach those looks.


----------



## widgeondog

At Six Months:









at 7 weeks:


----------



## warn

here are a few photos i thought i would add to your post










the above photos is my female JOE in northern michigan a week ago, below is the same female at 3 months old pointing a pigeon


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Whats up with no hound pics Mark?


----------



## warn

walkercoonhunter said:


> Whats up with no hound pics Mark?


 well shawn its a bird dog message board , i thought maybe a picture of my birddog was more fitting to the subject matter.


----------



## walkercoonhunter

warn said:


> well shawn its a bird dog message board , i thought maybe a picture of my birddog was more fitting to the subject matter.


oh it aint either!Go back a few pages and you will see a couple! lol


----------



## warn

well here ya go then shawn


----------



## walkercoonhunter

Thanks warn I dont feel so giantly outnumbered anymore!!!


----------



## BirdDogger

Brdhunt said:


> Nice looking dogs everybody!!! I still need a few more posts to get my GSP and setter pics on here.


I've got 15 posts and still can't attach pictures of my Bird Team!:sad:


----------



## BirdDogger

Hooray!
I can't attach files but can post links to photo bucket.
Fred, Brandy, and Hank in Marion, MI


----------



## BirdDogger

15 month old Male
Super sensitive animal, easy to train.


----------



## BirdDogger

28lb Bird Killer..............
Brandy


----------



## BirdDogger

4 year old, 65lb male Fred. My butter ball.
This kid isn't ideal weight but he has great stamina, paces himself wonderfully, And is the smartest dog I've hunted behind.
I pick on him a bit, but he is one of those amazing dogs that don't come around very often. We were legitamately hunting this dog at 5 months!
He will be the one I compare all my future dogs to.


----------



## dlbaldwin01

Here are some shots from this weekend me and Hanna on the left, Dad and Maggie on the right.


----------



## frznFinn

well I would have liked a few grouse in the pic but this is my lab...


----------



## wirehair

A serious contender. 












[/quote]


----------



## GSP Gal




----------



## AR34




----------



## FindTheBird

GSP Gal said:


>


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## I'm with Brandy

I have to put another vote in for Brandy


----------



## fishnfeathers

I'm with Brandy said:


> I have to put another vote in for Brandy


I have to say that is a sweet picture!


----------



## wirehair

Sorry I thought is said "best looking hunting dog's"


----------



## N M Mechanical

how can you beat this crew the dogs any ways


----------



## wirehair

N M Mechanical said:


> how can you beat this crew the dogs any ways


Some of them dogs (with hats) are on the ugly side.:tdo12:


----------



## bc993

She's 8 years old but still acts like a pup.


----------



## N M Mechanical

wirehair said:


> Some of them dogs (with hats) are on the ugly side.:tdo12:


 if Icould remove the characters in the picture I would But they do help make the memories.


----------



## up-hunter

Here is brandy another one of the awesome fuzzy dogs


----------



## Fyshslayer

Heres mine


----------



## nowicki2005

i need 15 posts


----------



## nowicki2005

11...


----------



## nowicki2005

12...


----------



## nowicki2005

13...


----------



## nowicki2005

14...


----------



## nowicki2005

15...


----------



## nowicki2005

Ok nobody else needs to post because this is the best looking dog


----------



## basskiller46

You got 15 so wheres the dog


----------



## basskiller46

There it is you posted it when i was typing man i am slow


----------



## nowicki2005

basskiller46 said:


> You got 15 so wheres the dog


if i didnt have to wait for that 45sec rule, it would have been up faster.


----------



## Big Frank 25

.!​


----------



## Whitetail




----------



## Whitetail




----------



## N M Mechanical

Whitetale and big Frank 25 are these two the same dog


----------



## Whitetail

Frank dog looks alittle older. Good looking dog.


----------

